# Internet



## Tondaff (Sep 13, 2010)

OK I am not a technical person and i am really confused.

At home I had wifi and it cost about £20 pm and that was it....no other charges.

I am currently renting in Denia and just been given a bill for £88 for internet costs by my Landlord. The bill has fijo on it.

I only use the internet for skype to call my daughter in the UK but the high bill is because of skype usage.

Either skype video calling isnt free in Spain or i am on a rubbish service.

can somebody help ?

I am moving to Esteapona on 1st Nov so going to set up a new internet there and would appreciate any advise on getting a package like i had in the UK for the internet, which was a one off fee ?

Thanks


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Take your laptop into a bar that has free wifi, buy a beer or two and talk to your daughter via skype all night.

My offspring all have skype, here in Spain it is free.

I think you have been ripped off,

Hepa


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Tondaff said:


> OK I am not a technical person and i am really confused.
> 
> At home I had wifi and it cost about £20 pm and that was it....no other charges.
> 
> ...


Skype-to-Skype is free, Skype to a landline is about 2 cents a minute. Skype to mobiles is much more expensive but presumably you aren't calling your daughter's mobile? It looks like you are paying for an expensive internet package, probably contracted a few years ago before competition started to bring the prices down. Two years ago we were paying Telefonica nearly €100 a month, now it is just €46 with Jazztel. 


You will get a variety of services to choose from in Estepona, but there is no service with a one-off fee. You will need to pay about €20 a month to Telefonica for a telephone landline, and an ADSL internet service on top of that. Prices depend on what promotional offers are going on, but beware because sometimes Telefonica offer what looks like a really good deal then bump the price up after 6 months.

Alternatively you can get a laptop and a "dongle", as part of a mobile phone package like Orange Internet Anwhere. This means you don't need a fixed telephone line but the coverage varies and it can get a lot more expensive.


----------



## jamescat (Sep 21, 2010)

Hi, we are with BT Spain, they do various packages with adsl and call packs, well wortha look.


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

Tondaff said:


> OK I am not a technical person and i am really confused.
> 
> At home I had wifi and it cost about £20 pm and that was it....no other charges.
> 
> ...



that looks like the answer. I call my friends in Hong kong from Spain (via skype)and even to a mobile it's only 2c per min.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Tondaff said:


> OK I am not a technical person and i am really confused.
> 
> At home I had wifi and it cost about £20 pm and that was it....no other charges.
> 
> ...


ask your landlord for a copy of the original internet bill - it does sound like you are being ripped off unless your landlord has a bad deal in the first place


skype to skype is definitely free - but some internet deals are definitely rubbish - though why your landlord in Denia would have a bad deal I can't imagine - unless you're in an ADSL blackspot and also can't use one of the companies such as Telitec, Europa or Tele2 who all do all-in monthly payment deals & are all available here - & I don't think that's likely


----------



## JBODEN (Jul 10, 2009)

Does anyone have any comments regarding 'TwoWay.com'. I like the idea of a satellite connection where if you move you can take the equipment with you.

PS I agree that you should confront your landlord and ask for the bill. I bet that he will be v. embarrased.


----------

